# Smoking Salmon (temperature?)



## asack125 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just purchased a Master Forge electric smoker and it's different then my last smoker because is has temperature selection of low, med and high. *Which is the best temperature to maintain the salmon at?* I used a soy sauce, honey, hot oil, type brine, looking to have a sugar and spice type flavor when done. The last 30 minutes I like to top it with honey, cayenne, lemon to finish it off.

Ann

Redmond, WA


----------

